# R34 . . only the Best!!



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Found this on Hong Kong Skyline Club forum
All pictures copyright Drew Phillips 2006

Tell me, where's that road you can drive without number plates??:clap:


----------



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

stunning pics


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Gorgeous!!! Love the red and white!!!


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

loving that red GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Mmm, white 34 GTR with bronze CE28's, i like that!!:smokin:


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Red one for me, looks stunning.

Bob


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

God Damn I love white R34's


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

BigBob said:


> Red one for me, looks stunning.
> 
> Bob


Agree


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll take the red one!

Perra bring me a Ts bumper and diffuser!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

very nice - red, white and blue 

I'd also have the red one, in addition to the blue one that I already have, of course


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

the pics were gotten from http://www.drewphillipsphotography.com/

go under nissan link

- andy


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Drive4Ever said:


> the pics were gotten from http://www.drewphillipsphotography.com/
> 
> go under nissan link
> 
> - andy


cheers for the link, and congratulation to Drew for the wonderfull works.:clap:


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Mmm, white 34 GTR with bronze CE28's, i like that!!:smokin:


You and me both.... great look


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Tell me, where's that road you can drive without number plates??:clap:


these R's are in California, i remember seeing these on the freshalloy forums.
that red is stunning:bowdown1: , just need those rear nismo skirts.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics ,these cars in the States ? Anyway the White looks stunning as does the Red, the Bayside looks like a 4X4 jeep on standard suspension compared to the other two


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Jealous, much!!! What a collection of cars to have at your cameras disposal


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

stunning pics and 34s


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I would just like to know if thoses cars are running the streets in the US? The only R34 in the US, I know about (wich is ment for street use), is the Apexi USA demo car,wich is a white R34 . . . . but they not registred it yet I think.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> I would just like to know if thoses cars are running the streets in the US? The only R34 in the US, I know about (wich is ment for street use), is the Apexi USA demo car,wich is a white R34 . . . . but they not registred it yet I think.





weav808 said:


> [/IMG]


And dont forget about Weav808's R34 cruising Waikiki, but right now speeding through Seattle 
Must be real nice to be able to take your car with you when you
are away from home for a few months. 

But, to get back to this thread, sorry about the jacking, I really
think that red R is sick!! First time i have seen a red R i like.
Everything flows so nice on that car.
The white R looks on point with the CE28N's.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> I would just like to know if thoses cars are running the streets in the US? The only R34 in the US, I know about (wich is ment for street use), is the Apexi USA demo car,wich is a white R34 . . . . but they not registred it yet I think.


from the pics you posted it seems so. these pics also show they have been on the road: 

















dont know if they are registered however.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

cool pics


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Maybe they just take off the number plates when showing up on some parking or shows . . . . an other point would be the owner can allow him self to buy R34s without registering them! . . . anyway how's the owner , would be nice to have him(them) here on the board.:clap:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

All three look really stunning!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

stealth said:


> Nice pics. Anyway the White looks stunning as does the Red, the Bayside looks like a 4X4 jeep on standard suspension compared to the other two


Lol agreed. Love the white with those CE28's, just looking at it in motion there conjures up images of the Min'es car. Love the red cause its just, well, red. Blue guy in std form is ok but side by side with those guys really shows the wonders of the aftermarket.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

hyrev said:


> And dont forget about Weav808's R34 cruising Waikiki, but right now speeding through Seattle
> Must be real nice to be able to take your car with you when you
> are away from home for a few months.


So hyrev...is Weav's car legal? How does he get it from Seattle to Honolulu back to Seattle...Dont tell me he's using a C-17???


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

Ｉ　ｋｎｏｗ　ｔｈｅ　ｏｗｎｅｒｓ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｒｅｄ　ａｎｄ　ｗｈｉｔｅ　ｓｋｙｌｉｎｅｓ　ａｎｄ　ａｍ　ｆｒｉｅｎｄｓ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｔｈｅｍ．　Ｔｈｅ　ｃａｒｓ　ａｒｅ　ｉｎ　ｓｏｕｔｈｅｒｎ　Ｃａｌｉｆｏｒｎｉａ　ａｎｄ　ａｒｅ　ｃｏｍｐｌｅｔｅｌｙ　ｓｔｒｅｅｔ　ｌｅｇａｌ．　Ｔｈｏｓｅ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｐｉｃｔｕｒｅｓ　ａｒｅ　ｊｕｓｔ　ａ　ｆｅｗ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｓｋｙｌｉｎｅｓ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅｉｒ　ｐｏｓｓｅｓｓｉｏｎｓ．　Ｔｈｅｙ　ｈａｖｅ　ａ　ｆｅｗ　ｒ３３ｓ　ａｎｄ　ｒ３２ｓ　ｂｕｔ　ｍｏｓｔ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅｍ　ａｒｅ　ｔｒａｃｋ　ｏｒｉｅｎｔａｔｅｄ．


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

i think you may have a problem with your keyboard mate lol


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

lol, that would have taken 
a g e s 
to type


----------



## GTST R32 (Sep 20, 2005)

love 34 doesnt matter what colour but im partial to white ones drool city:bowdown1: . will own an r34 gtr in the future no mistakin that fact


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

There we go. I managed to fix the keyboard.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Stanley welcome to the forum.
Would be nice to have you and your dudes on the board. The community is growing in the US too. Do you have a Skyline too?


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Hi Stanley welcome to the forum.
> Would be nice to have you and your dudes on the board. The community is growing in the US too. Do you have a Skyline too?


Thanks. I don't own a skyline as I’ｍ only 17. However, my dad recently purchased a 1999 Midnight Purple II R34 VspecI which belonged to someone among the owners of white, red, and blue skylines.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

What are those wheels on the Red GTR???

They are the :bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

The red and white ones look stunning

The wheels make the red one though!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

NameIsStanley said:


> Thanks. I don't own a skyline as I’ｍ only 17. However, my dad recently purchased a 1999 Midnight Purple II R34 VspecI which belonged to someone among the owners of white, red, and blue skylines.


Great, nice to have daddy buying the Skyines . . 
Feel free to post some pictures of the MPII. . . and don't forget to ask the dudes with the other Skylines to visite us some day.:clap:


----------



## Bateman (Dec 15, 2003)

Very nice pictures!! Red must be rare on a R34? It´s beautiful!! 
Never seen one..

Love the white one aswell!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> What are those wheels on the Red GTR???
> 
> They are the :bowdown1:


Rays Volk Racing SF-Challenge


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Great, nice to have daddy buying the Skyines . .
> Feel free to post some pictures of the MPII. . . and don't forget to ask the dudes with the other Skylines to visite us some day.:clap:


I'll let the guys know about this. Here are some others pictures of the photoshop.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks really wonderfull, the red is so refreshing. The other is that your dads Midnight PurpleII? . . . stunning:clap: 
Actually they not need to remove the number plates . . . as you can have very nice looking plates in california . . . lucky men.


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Looks really wonderfull, the red is so refreshing. The other is that your dads Midnight PurpleII? . . . stunning:clap:
> Actually they not need to remove the number plates . . . as you can have very nice looking plates in california . . . lucky men.


Yup, the MPII is ours. Hope to get new wheels soon.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Fantastic photos. The red one looks gorgeous and is now my screensaver.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

NameIsStanley said:


> Yup, the MPII is ours. Hope to get new wheels soon.


What kind of wheels are looking for and what size?


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

any chance of getting these pics in high res!

the red one look amazing! red and black rims, ooohh!


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

I hate seeing pics like these! It just makes me want a 34 so so so so so bad!!!

Never really thought of red for a skyline, but it so good, especially with the black rims. You a luck guy to have a dad like that dude.


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> What kind of wheels are looking for and what size?


99% of getting a set of Volks, but undecided on model since they all look so good and unsure of the size. Still got lots to read and learn about the car. Got any suggestions?  




safeer221287 said:


> any chance of getting these pics in high res!
> 
> the red one look amazing! red and black rims, ooohh!


I'll ask. Last time I heard, the cars are going for another photoshop and the pictures should be better than these. 




BUG4LIFE said:


> I hate seeing pics like these! It just makes me want a 34 so so so so so bad!!!
> 
> Never really thought of red for a skyline, but it so good, especially with the black rims. You a luck guy to have a dad like that dude.


I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

NameIsStanley said:


> 99% of getting a set of Volks, but undecided on model since they all look so good and unsure of the size. Still got lots to read and learn about the car. Got any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May i just ask. What the hell is a photoshop? The last time i checked my program i use it to edit pics... You mean a PhotoSHOOT? 

Stunnig Cars! 

A set of volk TE37 in 19" and bronze will luck stunnig on the MPII. Make sure you get the TS front to.. 


Cheers
Dennis


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Check this thread for pics of the TS Front end. He also has the hood and 19" volk TE37's on the 34 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=59503&page=3


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

Haha, yes. I meant photoshoot, not photoshop.  

My dad and I was thinking something like CE28N, SF-Winning or GT-C. TE37s are just a bit too common.

TS bumper seems to be the favorite around here. I can't seem to find a decent shot of the Do-Luck bumper. But we are not going to change the exterior anytime soon. We are going to enjoy it the way it is for a while. Just needs a set of wheels to finish it off.


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

www.mvpmotorsports.com they have the do-luck kit i think.

http://www.do-luck-usa.com/products.html?auto=BNR34

http://www.sumopower.com/r34.htm

GT-C in 19" and it's done. Just get the gold center..


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Bean said:


> Rays Volk Racing SF-Challenge


:clap: 

Look stunning


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

NameIsStanley said:


> Haha, yes. I meant photoshoot, not photoshop.
> 
> My dad and I was thinking something like CE28N, SF-Winning or GT-C. TE37s are just a bit too common.
> 
> TS bumper seems to be the favorite around here. I can't seem to find a decent shot of the Do-Luck bumper. But we are not going to change the exterior anytime soon. We are going to enjoy it the way it is for a while. Just needs a set of wheels to finish it off.


What about the Yokohama Siena generationII, chrome finish and real appart:
Looks great this black GTR34 . .minus bigboss infront of the car.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Rudolf said:


> May i just ask. What the hell is a photoshop? The last time i checked my program i use it to edit pics... You mean a PhotoSHOOT?
> 
> Stunnig Cars!
> 
> ...



May I just ask. What the hell do YOU mean " Bronze will luck stunning on the MPII " ?

Do you mean look stunning or he will luck out if gets TE37's? - LOL


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

hyrev said:


> May I just ask. What the hell do YOU mean " Bronze will luck stunning on the MPII " ?
> 
> Do you mean look stunning or he will luck out if gets TE37's? - LOL


hehe Of course i mean Look


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

Any possibility for higher res copies?


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

klh6686 said:


> Any possibility for higher res copies?


I'll ask, but no guarantees.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I know Drew Phillip's well, and he is an amazing photographer.

check out his site at www.fast-autos.net


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

i emailed Drew Phillips and he said the photos were for a magazine and that higher res copies are not a possibility at this point. hopefully we can figure out which magazine as i would like to purchase a copy.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

6speed said:


> I know Drew Phillip's well, and he is an amazing photographer.
> 
> check out his site at www.fast-autos.net


Great site cheers:clap:


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Lovely cars all of them .

Brilliant pic's as well


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

klh6686 said:


> i emailed Drew Phillips and he said the photos were for a magazine and that higher res copies are not a possibility at this point. hopefully we can figure out which magazine as i would like to purchase a copy.


i thought it was for fast-autos, but the pictures are a few weeks old already and the article still hasn't come out yet.


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi
on the midnight purple 34 are you using wheel spacers? as they seem to fill the arches alot more than mine:bawling: 
If so what size are they ? 
i'm after a set of CE28n's but untill then theres room for improvement!!
cheers
tom


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

wow.. beautiful!! i like all three of them, but the red stands out the most.. beauty!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

your are the best man
thanks for the R34's


----------



## Shidas (Sep 2, 2006)

all of them look greate! red and white were amazing


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

excelllent fecking pics!!! in love with all of them!:clap: :smokin:


----------

